# Urgent help CPT 56501



## kumeena (Mar 12, 2012)

Good morning,


Sorry to annoy everyone.  This is my 3rd post for same question. I am not getting any feed back. Please someone help me.


CPT code 56501 is it applicable to "TCA" treatment to condyloma?


Internet "TCA" defination followe: 

Certain chemicals may be applied to smaller warts on moist areas. The most common chemical used is called TRICHLOROACETIC ACID (TCA). TCA is a clear, watery liquid that is painted on the warts. It causes a burning sensation as it dries. The warts will turn a whitish color, shrink and disappear. It will take weekly treatments for a number of weeks to get rid of the warts


Thank you


----------



## nrodecker (Mar 12, 2012)

I looked it up and someone asked this question a few months ago on the boards.  I couldn't figure out how to link the thread to here but this is what I found:
Original Question:
Help!! What CPT code is to be used for this procedure done in the office? The description is Fulgeration of Condolyoma
Answer:
"Depends on how they did the fulgeration. Was it TCA? Then that is part of the E/M for the enounter. Was is cryotherapy? Then you could use 56501 or 56515. "

I hope this helps!


----------



## kumeena (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------

